# Berkeley Summer 2013



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2013)

Results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerkeleySummer2013

If anyone has any videos of me in the first round in 3x3x3 or my 6.91 in the finals, please either send it to me and just upload it to your youtube account. I want to watch myself 
Even if there aren't any videos of me at all in the first round, I'll try to reconstruct my solves despite the fact that I cannot remember that much about the solves except for the fact that they were all full step.

I'd like to claim the world record for the second biggest percentage jump in average for someone who has already achieved a sub 10 average officially: 9.32 --> 8.21
I think Giovanni Contardi is 1st: 9.91 --> 8.54 (http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=RomaOpen2011)

Also I think Mitch now has the world record for the same thing except in single. (9.47 --> 6.25) The 9.47 was achieved in the round prior to the 6.25.

Another interesting thing to note is my best official averages of 5 from best to worst: 8.21, 9.32, 9.83, 10.32, 10.33

It was great seeing some people again so soon after Worlds. It seemed like such a big competition for a 1 day competition because of all the competitors.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 5, 2013)

There were some pretty amazing 3x3 times at this competition! Rob could you post the scrambles here?


----------



## keemy (Aug 5, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/814081/Berkeley Summer 201300.pdf is most of the scrambles but the OH finals and 3x3 finals were different/I don't have.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 5, 2013)

Really fast comp. I'm not surprised though-- it's the "post-Worlds" effect.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 5, 2013)

Fun competition! Great to see all the international cubers (no, I'm not talking about you, Lucas). Save travels back home, and I look forward to seeing Richard at BASC in three weeks!

DYK:
- I brought Cards Against Humanity again, but there was no time to play in the staff room as I intended? =(
- Skoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooob?
- Scrambling clock sucks?
- Realigning pins sucks?
- #selfies4rayn?
- Wtfast sub-7s?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2013)

Another interesting fact: It's the competition with the most people getting a sub-7 3x3x3 single (Mitch, Kevin, Me).
3 other competitions had 2 people (WC13, US Nats 12, Bangkok 12)

The most sub-7s in a competition is 5 at WC13. Tied in second with 3 is (Berkeley 2013, Cambridge Open 2012, Melbourne Winter Open 2011 and Cupcake Cubing 2013)


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 5, 2013)

We now have two UK cubers in the top 5 averages, and 3 in the top 10. Insane, Rob


----------



## Riley (Aug 5, 2013)

27.36 on the 2nd BLD scramble... sigh. When I did it there, I thought there was parity (I missed 2 edges). Bleh.

Still an awesome comp because of the amazingly fast times/podiums and international cubers! My avatar is me and Corny if you can't tell because of the blurriness.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2013)

Get in UK 

too bad I suck


----------



## shelley (Aug 6, 2013)

Most ridiculous Berkeley competition ever. Our podium was better than WC11.


----------



## mitch1234 (Aug 7, 2013)

Still pissed about that pyraminx avg. 
First 2 solves were 4's and I was like alright I might be able to finally pull off a sub-5 avg. Then a 7. Then another 4, at this point I just wanted a 5 but nope I got a 7. FML


----------



## Edward_Lin (Aug 7, 2013)

congratulations gj


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 7, 2013)

Believe it or not—this was actually one of my favourite competitions ever (and I've been to 29).
My first time in California, a week after worlds, awesome international cubers and almost exclusively events I like.
I also did pretty well in everything. 
I almost got a 8.16 average at 3x3, starting with 7.99, 8.28, 8.21, then a 9.75 where it took me ~2s to do the last M' of a U-Perm, then a DNF.
My highlight was the OH final. I got a 15.48 average which finally beat the NR I had bern tryingto get for like 16 months. Then the round turned out to be invalid because part of the scrambles had already been used. I was a bit bummed but started the replacement round off with 12.11 (broke my PB from WC11) and a 12.13.
I then did two 17s and a 25 which was a 15.55 average NR. Yay!
It was great seeing some people so shortly after worlds and a cool cubing _fadeout_ of my USA trip.
Thanks to the organisation team! Two things, though: You should tell the judges to use stopwatches; some judges apparently counted in their head for inspection. The other thing is make sure to let the clocks stand up.

Aussi, j'adore les croissant de Monsieur Molloy; ce sont formidable.


----------

